# skinning/tanning otters



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

I may have an opportunity to receive an accidently trapped otter to skin and tan. Any suggestions? I'd love to have it mounted but it doesn't look possible or legal.

Gloria


----------



## jamesdel (Mar 21, 2006)

This is from the Washington fish and game dept.

"Any wildlife that cannot be released unharmed must be left in the trap, and a WDFW representative must be notified immediately." 

this also 


It is unlawful to possess or export from the state of Washington bobcat or river otter pelts taken in Washington without a department identification seal attached.

Here is the link 

http://wdfw.wa.gov/wlm/game/trapping/index.htm

Have a great day ,
Jim


----------



## electronrider (Nov 10, 2004)

I would not touch that pelt with a ten foot pole. All it takes is someone in the future to blab about it, and you loose all kinds of stuff when they come for the pelt. Your truck ( 'cuase you transported the pelt) any trapping equipment you have, etc. etc etc.)


----------

